# H50 Sockelhalterung AM3



## Joker (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo!
Ich hab mir die Tage einen H50 gebraucht hier im Forum gekauft, nun fehlt mir die Sockelhalterung für AM3 bzw. war von Anfang an keine dabei auf der mitgelieferten Rechnung sind nur die 3 Intel Sockel aufgeführt.  
Wo kann ich diese schnellstmöglich beziehen, bei Caseking gibts diese leider nicht mehr?


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: H50 Sockerhalterung AM3*

Hier zum Beispiel:

https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_view.aspx?id=1510453


----------



## Joker (29. Juli 2010)

Da ich keine Kreditkarte habe, fällt das leider flach.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

schon mal in ebay geschaut?


----------



## Joker (29. Juli 2010)

Hat sich erledigt!!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (30. Juli 2010)

Bluebeard@corsair.com für die Halterungen einfach Anschreiben, wenn vorhanden werden die benötigten Halterungen rausgeschickt


----------



## Joker (30. Juli 2010)

Danke, hat sich aber erledigt, hab eine hier im Forum angeboten bekommen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. August 2010)

Alles klar


----------

